
Gusto: Our Latest Batch of Software Engineers Is 50% Female - acoravos
https://engineering.gusto.com/our-latest-batch-of-software-engineers-is-50-female/
======
smt88
I was disappointed by the lack of substance here. It's just a PR puff piece.

I'd be much more interested in learning what Gusto changed (if anything) and
how it changed their applicant pool.

Were 50% of the applicants female? Was there a significant quality difference
between genders or across time?

------
mattbillenstein
How did you accomplish this? Aggressive screening by gender at each phase of
the hiring pipeline or just at the resume phase?

~~~
angersock
_> Aggressive screening by gender_

That strikes me as somewhat euphemistic.

~~~
mattbillenstein
Assuming the pool is 80-90% male to start, to get to 50% I think one would
have to be "aggressive" \-- don't you?

~~~
smt88
I think GP meant that "aggressive screening by gender" is another way of
saying "discrimination". In the US, I think that's technically true -- you can
end up with a very different pool of hires than applicants, but you're
vulnerable to lawsuits forcing you to defend the merit of the ones who were
hired.

